# DMS with Dingemans Pilsner



## Bribie G (20/6/16)

I used D Pilsner for the first time in a Dort and silly me only boiled for one hour. 

For the first time in my brewing career I've picked up a DMS hit. Transferred to lagering yesterday in cornie till middle of August at 3 degrees. 
Is the DMS likely to mellow or am I stuck with it?

It's definitely DMS, not Diacetyl that's like Dr Werthers butter drops and which I quite like.

Here, the beer is nice and fresh, well balanced at this stage then right at the finish Ive just bitten into one of those toasty corn thins that mostly Lycra Women seem to buy. 

It's not unpleasant actually but this is a comp brew so hopefully won't have to rebrew.

Of course I'll do 2 hour brisk boils with this malt from now on. Anyone find this problem with Dingemans? I guess it's a bit of an old school malt.

Edit. Should point out that I'm well aware that DMS is present in most European lagers but this is OTT.


----------



## manticle (20/6/16)

You can scrub out some dms with carbon dioxide. Gas the keg, let it sit then purge, repeat.


----------



## MHB (20/6/16)

I love that malt for anything Belgian especially Triples. Never had a problem with it, but my default boil is 90 minutes.
It does defiantly bring that something special to the style, no surprise really.
Mark


----------



## Bribie G (20/6/16)

I'll try the scrub next month if it hasn't mellowed. Good idea.
Otherwise I'll add some diacetyl drops and drink it at the movies.


----------



## manticle (20/6/16)

My go to base for belgians as well.


----------



## RdeVjun (20/6/16)

Just lucky maybe Bribie? I used it a bit a few months ago without much in the way of problems, generous rounded Pils notes, overall though it wasn't quite what I was after for clean continental lagers. Oh, FWIW, my boils are usually 90+ too. Hope it scrubs up all right.


----------



## Bribie G (20/6/16)

You put me onto Dingemans in the first place, I'll make you drink it B)


----------



## RdeVjun (20/6/16)

Yep, fessing up! Happy to suffer the consequences, if worst comes to worst, I like your suggestion with the drops!


----------

